# Problem mit Delete-Statement



## gondor (10. Aug 2004)

leider meckert der compiler über diese syntax:


```
if (sqldb.getResultMySQLUpdate(sqldb.setStatementMySQL(con.getConnectionMySQL()), "DELETE FROM '" + tableName_ + "' ;") != 0) {
       System.out.println("ArticCell_SQL --> deleteTable --> Done");
    }
```

SQLException: Syntax error or access violation,  message from server: "You have an error in your SQL syntax.  Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ''test'' at line 1"
SQLState: java.sql.SQLException: Syntax error or access violation,  message from server: "You have an error in your SQL syntax.  Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ''test'' at line 1"
VendorError: Syntax error or access violation,  message from server: "You have an error in your SQL syntax.  Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ''test'' at line 1"

wie muss ich denn variablen in einer query einbinden?

gondor(..)


----------



## thE_29 (10. Aug 2004)

mach mal die einzelnen ' weg, ansonstens isses ja egal wie du deine var einbindest, weil er einfach nur einen richtigen String erwartet!


----------



## gondor (10. Aug 2004)

jep... vielen dank!

gondor(..)


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (10. Aug 2004)

Verschoben: JDBC.


----------

